# Whats Law School Like with SA?



## indieblueuro2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Can anyone whose gone through law school or is currently doing it tell me what its like, or how hard it is with the sa? I know there's a lot of reading and legal briefings of court cases and crud, but what about moot court or any other performance based presentations, do you really have to come out of your shell to succeed?


----------



## Merqutio (Oct 21, 2004)

indieblueuro2 said:


> Can anyone whose gone through law school or is currently doing it tell me what its like, or how hard it is with the sa? I know there's a lot of reading and legal briefings of court cases and crud, but what about moot court or any other performance based presentations, do you really have to come out of your shell to succeed?


Law school sucks if you SA, but it gets better over time. And yes, you'll be forced to come out of your shell. I'm currently a first year law student, by the way. If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## jugador409 (Nov 29, 2003)

indieblueuro2 said:


> Can anyone whose gone through law school or is currently doing it tell me what its like, or how hard it is with the sa? I know there's a lot of reading and legal briefings of court cases and crud, but what about moot court or any other performance based presentations, do you really have to come out of your shell to succeed?


That's an interesting question. I went through without really coming out of my shell. Moot court and civil trial practice were definetly a challenge. I made it through by memorizing what I was going t o say and then going through on autopilot. If I can answer any specific questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## indieblueuro2 (Dec 16, 2008)

I went ahead and forwarded you guys each an email, so you guys know each other? You guys should setup a business, I mean wow isn't that insane how you guys are both are in Florida practicing with sa, what are the odds lol...


----------

